# Unable to install KDE



## tearsoftheriver (Jun 4, 2012)

*I* have a problem that *I* am currently following the a tutorial *I* found on YouTube about how to install KDE, the link is given below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKc2KBkQCyU&feature=relmfu

*T*he tutorial is meant for 8.1 but *I'm* using it on version 9. *I* got into a problem, the first thing that *I* did:

*I* ran the code below:
[cmd=]pkg_add -r xorg[/cmd]
but it gave an error:


```
ERROR: Unable to get 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/latest/xorg.tbz'
```

*I* also got another error that said that it was unable to detect the URL but *I* kind of forgot to write that down. *I* have the internet connection secure and connected at all times. *C*ould someone please tell me what to do?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2012)

The FTP site is case sensitive. latest is not the same as Latest.


----------



## tearsoftheriver (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't really understand what you mean by case sensitive as *I* did not really do anything except run the command. *T*he error was self generated can you please elaborate?


----------



## tearsoftheriver (Jun 4, 2012)

*C*ould someone please tell me what is wrong? *I'm* really confused and *I've* been waiting for a reply for the whole day.

*T*hanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 4, 2012)

```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/[red]L[/red]atest/xorg.tbz
```


----------



## fonz (Jun 4, 2012)

I think the problem is that the OP simply used pkg_add(1) and therefore didn't type any URLs manually. Perhaps manually setting PACKAGEROOT or one of those other environment variables might help?


----------



## tearsoftheriver (Jun 4, 2012)

*I* think that the manually adding URL thing was what happened. *H*ow do you manually add packages*?* *A*nd guys all *I* want to do is install KDE 4 on freebsd FreeBSD 9, so if *I'm* doing something wrong could you guys tell me, or if there is a simple way of doing it, coz because the tutorial does not really seem to be working so far.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest[/url]`

After that the pkg_add(1) should work.


----------



## tearsoftheriver (Jun 5, 2012)

*O*k guys, *I* did the installation fine and everything went good but now the mouse and keyboard does not work. I do*'n*t know what to do?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

[thread=4224]Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------



## tearsoftheriver (Jun 5, 2012)

*I* did enable hald and dbus both but they are not moving, that*'*s why *I'm* asking what*'*s wrong?


----------

